# Snake Bite's



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi guys just a querey here, never actually planning on getting biten myself but be interesting to know as a snake enthusiast.

I saw a ridiculous program about dangerous animals, and on it it said if you get bitten don't try to cut near the bite or suck it out because as a snake has curved fangs it goes to a place you cannot reach... is this complete rubbish or true? I have seen on other programs the opposite is stated.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you should never cut the bite because it opens up the bloodstream and can do harm and doesnt do any good.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Why the hell would you want to cut into your arm (or wherever you get bitten) anyway? The venom is in your bloodstream and will be pumping around your body as soon as its injected. Even more so if your adrenalin is going coz you've been bitten by a gabby!


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Why the hell would you want to cut into your arm (or wherever you get bitten) anyway? The venom is in your bloodstream and will be pumping around your body as soon as its injected. Even more so if your adrenalin is going coz you've been bitten by a gabby!


Well the reason I say you might is because a lot of popular television will have you believe that it will release the built up venom, this could be utter crap, I don't know that is why im asking.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Never cut the bite area......Pressure bandages are the way forward with most bites....And the number of the hospital you have chosen to deal with such an emergency....


----------



## minxmagic (Jul 1, 2008)

i know if the snake bites into your bloodstream then you ain't got much hope at all
Death Adder bites paralyze muscle tissue...follow lymph glands ...i think?
debilitating ...does incredible muscle damage with its venom


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I've heard never suck the venom out anyway, firstly you won't get it all out and secondly the venom you do suck out is in your mouth where once again it can reach the bloodstream!
Ben


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> I've heard never suck the venom out anyway, firstly you won't get it all out and secondly the venom you do suck out is in your mouth where once again it can reach the bloodstream!
> Ben


u not watched snakes on a plane then lol xx


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Um lol have any of you ever seen snakes on a plane lol  GOD lol : victory:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Owzy46 said:


> Well the reason I say you might is because a lot of popular television will have you believe that it will release the built up venom, this could be utter crap, I don't know that is why im asking.


To be honest, anyone keeing venomous snakes _should_ be clued up enough to know better.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I got bitten today @ the pet store was holding a baby royal python stroking at same time not watching it chatting to the staff, he did warn me it may bite but I didnt believe him, anyway chatting away I was next I know I got bitten by this male royal, it made me jump coz I wasnt paying attention the staff member paniced I said dont worry its not the first snake thats bitten me, my sons baby corn has bitten well tried to bite as it dont hurt. But this royal actually drew blood I was so damned impressed :flrt:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yea royals venom is pretty deadly!! did you take all the right procedures? i hope you make a good recovery!

on topic venom extractor's and compression bandages are what should be a part of the "procedure"


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Best way to deal with a bite is to drop your limb off and regrow it like a salamander or somethin! haha! Seriously though from all I have ever read, suction pump and pressure bandages are the best and you want them as close to the snakes enclosure for quick treatment, last thing you want is to panic and not have things goin smoothly, calmly but hastily until you are treated. Everything else either does no good or makes you worse off.


----------



## kassie1991 (Aug 4, 2008)

hey i dont realy know anything about poisonus snakes, i just find it interesting to read some of the threads on here, ive heard that if possible, sit down after being bitten because it slows your heart rate and the poisons progress around your body

if im wrong then i wouldnt be suprised just thought id let you know : victory:

xxx


----------

